

Is "performant" a valid word? What's the alternative? - phwd
http://wolfrevokcats.com/is-performant-a-valid-word-whats-the-alternative.html

======
Jesse_Ray
If a lexical item composed of alphabetical characters consists of one or more
morphemes and communicates a meaning which can be comprehended from the
context without reference to a dictionary, then that lexical item is more of a
word than most of the words in the dictionary.

Edit: Well, 'most' is stretching it, but you know what I mean.

------
ScottBurson
As a back-formation from "performance" it does make some sense. On the other
hand, the alternatives "fast" and "efficient" are much more common, at least
in the circles I travel in.

